# Quick question!



## Prime (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm trying to send a Mass Privete message to a lot of people, *what do i enter so i can seperate the names in the "Recipient's Name" field?*

Just a space?, a ","?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2008)

I think ";".

Am not sure though.


----------



## Prime (Jun 16, 2008)

That would make sense.

:/ hm, i don't want it to be mucked up. Anyone else know?


----------



## Costello (Jun 16, 2008)

Of course you can't mass PM users.
Mass Pm'ing users is for staff only.


----------



## Little (Jun 16, 2008)

why not costello? it would be useful to send a PM to more than one person... within a limit of course. like maybe up to 5 users a time. all the other ipboards can do it =/


----------



## Prime (Jun 16, 2008)

Awwwwww thats great /sarcastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need to mass email the people in the Halo 3 match, fuck this is going to take a while.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

Idea for improving the board?  I think it'd be good.


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

Nobody [admin, mod] is listening..


----------



## dice (Jun 18, 2008)

we are

it has been noted for further discussion


----------



## dice (Jun 18, 2008)

Costello does bring up a good point, others may abuse it to mass spam members with adverts and what not.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know, it seems like I've already been spammed even with single-person message limits, though I might be thinking of a different forum.

I'm obviously no mod, but I think it would make sense to be able to PM up to 5-10 people at once, with abusers being Warned and losing their PM privileges.


----------



## dice (Jun 19, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> I don't know, it seems like I've already been spammed even with single-person message limits, though I might be thinking of a different forum.
> 
> I'm obviously no mod, but I think it would make sense to be able to PM up to 5-10 people at once, with abusers being Warned and losing their PM privileges.


the point is that it would be even easier for a random person to join the site just to spam/advertise and not care about being being banned, especially if they're able to create another account from another ip address/location. It's more or less impossible to prevent this from happening.


----------

